# Hi question regarding SISIP and Returning To School



## Jay_N3000 (11 May 2016)

Hi guys I did not know where to post this (whether if there is a general SISIP megathread or not)

But I just need your advice and expertise please.

So recently had a meeting with a Staff member in my local BPSO office.  

I told him that I had aspirations to go to school for a certain career path/trade. 
However when he heard my idea choice, he got pretty upset and 
said it is a "high risk" career move.

And he told me he would not support it.  He then went on to ask if SISIP has made a decision to assist me in schooling yet.  I replied "I am not sure at this moment".
He then told me he wants to talk to my Caseworker in person by both email and in person.

^ Why does he need to do this??

He also gave me some suggestions of career related education I should do instead... even though I don't feel keen on it myself.

I feel like I am being pressured into choosing a career path and education based on what this IPSO Staff Member views as "the right choice"

Right now I am just gauging my career options and education for after my life in the Canadian Forces.  I am even considering the IPSO Staff's suggestions.
Yet I still don't want to rule out my own choices either.  I am still in the research stage and keeping my options open.

My question is...  _What happens if this IPSO Staff Worker doesn't "support" my career education choice???
How much influence can he have with SISIP's decision regarding my potential vocational upgrading??  _

I am just a bit worried, because he got so upset that he sent my Caseworker an email stating he doesn't support my pursuit in choosing a certain career path..
+ He said he was going to sit down with her to discuss my case...

I just want a fighting chance when it comes to my resume in the future.  All I have is a HS education and 
besides minimum wage jobs, I don't have a lot of options after being Med released..

Thanks guys.


----------



## mariomike (11 May 2016)

Jay_N3000 said:
			
		

> I did not know where to post this (whether if there is a general SISIP megathread or not)



No, but it's probably worthy of one.  
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++sisip&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=oe4zV7P_MIaN8Qfv1a7QDQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++sisip&start=0


----------



## Jay_N3000 (12 May 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> No, but it's probably worthy of one.
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca++sisip&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=oe4zV7P_MIaN8Qfv1a7QDQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++sisip&start=0



Thank You.  I appreciate the link.  

I did a year of College but did not graduate.  The program was not for me and it was the time I enlisted into the CF.

I spent the last few years paying off massive OSAP related debts and now finally payed it all off (both on my own terms + having huge chunks of my income tax refunds deducted by CRA)

So now I am willing to go to College again and upgrade my education levels.   Get a degree or diploma and do the best in building a steady career for myself and family.

After my 3B Medical Release, I know I will have to carry on and focus with drive + determination more than ever.  If I want to do well in school and work.

Thanks again for your time and link.


----------



## mariomike (12 May 2016)

Jay_N3000 said:
			
		

> Thanks again for your time and link.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Jay_N3000 (12 May 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You are welcome. Good luck.



Hi I checked some of the links and I am having a hard time navigating some of it.

Can you please give me some advice in regards to my question please??

Please and thank you


----------



## Jay_N3000 (12 May 2016)

Anyone???  

Am I in the wrong for inquiring about this???

I just want control over my life, my career and my future 

If I am asking a wrong question, please tell me so 
and I will delete it.

^ I just wish I can express to the BPSO Staff Member that yes, a good salary is desired.  
However there is more than just the the money.  I also want to make sure 
I am in a career or line of work that I at least enjoy somewhat.  

So what if I want to go to hair styling school and become a barber or hair dresser???  
It might not be what he considers lucrative or high end in terms of salary.  
But maybe to me the flexible scheduling hours, work environment, people on a day to day basis makes it all worth while.
Even if it doesn't pay as well as a CEO for a top company.  It's more than just that.

Why should BPSO determine what is "right" or "wrong" for me and have influence over SISIP or my Caseworker based on their biases and pre-conceived notions??!?!
If they have that right, they pretty much are playing with my career here.  Which I don't find fair at all.

I feel lost right now and I don't feel like I got anybody on my side man.  It just feels like an uphill struggle.
Do they really care about our well being after our military service???  Or was it all just a lie??  
Just to look good in front of the public eye???

Damn

Thanks all.  I will keep looking at those links Mariomike.


----------



## Jay_N3000 (12 May 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You are welcome. Good luck.



Mariomike... all those links you provided me... are implying that SISIP and VAC screws former CF members around.. ???

Are you trying to tell me something??  

Would it be better to apply for OSAP again instead and be in debt for another decade or more??
^  I really really don't want to go down that route again if at all possible.

Damn all those links you provided me regarding SISIP/VAC looks so bleak


----------



## gryphonv (12 May 2016)

Hello Jay,

I'm going to do my best to answer with what I know since I am about 2 months out from my medical release date and have gone through this process.

Also, there is no reason to start multiple threads basically asking for the same thing. Or to keep prodding if nobody responds right away. I've had a few posts people don't always respond to. Nobody is here to feed you misinformation. So if they don't know the answer they won't post something made up.

First thing is BPSO and SISIP Voc Rehab are two different entities and neither really affect the other only in one situation which I will explain.

SISIP Voc Rehab is administered through Manulife, this is a different thant normal SISIP. But every member is approved for it *if they are being medically released. If you VR or let let your contract expire it is a lot harder to get SISIP Voc Rehab, almost impossible. 

SISIP Voc Rehab also has to ability to disapprove certain programs if it conflicts with your medical limitations.

BPSO has a program for ILP (Individual Learning Plan). That allows members to pursue schooling to futher their professional developement. It generally works as you ask for approval for courses, once approved you pay for your course up front. Once you pass your course you submit paperwork to be reimbursed. 

The thing with BPSO if you are not currently being medically released they will only approve things that benifit both the Forces and you. They won't approve a program that has no value to them. 

Now if you are being medically released it opens up options for the BPSO and they don't have to meet the requirement of being a benifit to the Forces. They still have the final say on approval, and won't just approve anything, but if the plan makes sense they most likely will approve. 

If you are being medically released and are within 6 months of your release date. VPRSM takes over and the BPSO will not approve any more funding because it falls under SISIP Voc Rehab plan. Outside of the 6 months BPSO can still fund you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mariomike (12 May 2016)

Jay, all I know about SISIP is what I read in the discussions.


----------



## Jay_N3000 (12 May 2016)

Hi gryphonv, I apologize for asking a lot.

I have been a bit stressed out lately.  I feel this way every time I have to deal with the BPSO member for some reason.. 

After a good night's sleep, I feel a bit better now though.

And yes I am being medically released from the CF (3B I believe)

My release date has not been given yet however.  I did get my disclosure booklet a few months back.

In regards to BPSO approving or not approving of my career education choice... what if I still want to pursue that path??

Since I am being medically released, and they don't have to approve things that benefits the CF...  

Will BPSO's disapproval of my choices effect me in being accepted into my desired educational program???

^ I mean I just don't have any interests in anything related to my current background in the CF.  
Just because a person had several years of experience working as a CF Veh Tech (I am just using an example here)
doesn't mean he/she wants to continue on with that path civie side..

Being a hairstylist or perhaps a dental hygienist might be the new leaf one wants to pursue after life in the military..

Thanks again for the words of wisdom, Jay.



			
				gryphonv said:
			
		

> Hello Jay,
> 
> I'm going to do my best to answer with what I know since I am about 2 months out from my medical release date and have gone through this process.
> 
> ...


----------



## gryphonv (12 May 2016)

No problem Jay. I understand how things can get frustrating at times.

I have to say I don't feel anyone at BPSO or otherwise will do anything just because.

Their discretion comes in that if it's good money spent. They may try to persuade you though to look at certain options. 

If you are dead set on being a hair stylist and feel that is what you'll truly enjoy I'd say go for it. Do your best to sell it to the BPSO, don't just say you feel it is a good choice. Prove it, try to get some numbers to back up your claim. Do some research, etc. All i'm saying is sell it to them. In the end they may still disapprove and recommend something else. 

Even if they disapprove don't think this will have any affect on SISIP LTD approving or disproving. Their requirements are not as strict. The basically will look at your medical limitations and see if they will conflict with your desired profession. If they feel there is a conflict, they will need a doctor's recommendation that there will be no conflict.  SISIPs goal is only to get you back into the working force and making a good wage in a reasonable time. Their max is $25k over 2 years for training. This is the max, the true amount can be much lower.

They may disapprove something if there is no job market info to back it up. There is a formula they use to compare wages earned in the first year against education costs. It's something like 60% of first year wages can be spent on training (but not over 25k).

Hair styling will be harder to get approval for. But it is not a hard no. I know dental hygienist will be much easier to prove as there is a lot more reliable job data available. 

Best thing to do, is decide what you want. But have a back up plan. Which Hygienist may be that back up plan. Put together enough information to support you and your choice. Don't go in asking for something because you like it. Prove it's a good choice. Show them you have done your homework. 

If it's something you know you'll love go for it. I hope you get what you want, but always have that back up plan if something don't pan out.


----------

